# Frustrated with Installation on Virtual Box



## aschatt (Jan 29, 2010)

Since yesterday I try to install FreeBSD 8 on Virtual Box 3.1.2 on Mac OX X as host from the iso image: 8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso

Now, the initial boot and installation process seems to be fine: language, keyboard selection, particioning (All Auto), No boot manager (default), then selection of packets (all except sources). Installation procedure seems to run fine.

Then comes automatic reboot and FreeBSD is not booting, but again starting the installation procedure (language selection, keyboard...)

I tried to eject the "DVD" aka the virtual image before the installer starts the reboot, but then I get the message "no Kernel found".

This is very odd to me. So far I have installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu in the VM without problems.

can anyone give me hints here?

thank you very much.



Alex


----------



## oliverh (Jan 29, 2010)

>can anyone give me hints here?

File a bug to the VirtualBox devs.


----------



## aschatt (Jan 29, 2010)

Is this a "bug" known by the FreeBSD community? 

Sorry, but I currently cannot see why that would be a Virtual Box bug? Again: it worked with two other different OSs; and installation seemed to be fine. After reboot though...


----------



## J65nko (Jan 29, 2010)

If Virtual Box would completely emulate or present correctly virtualized hardware to it's hosts this error would not happen. IMHO it is a bug in Virtual Box


----------



## vermaden (Jan 29, 2010)

@aschatt
I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 on VirtualBox on Mac OSX 10.6, works as desired, I only needed to change the IDE controller type (in FreeBSD's machine settings - hard disks section) to *PIIX3*.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 29, 2010)

I already successfully installed 8.0-RELEASE both i386 and amd64 on VirtualBox 3.1.2 r56127 with harddisks attached to SATA AHCI.

Did you install from DVD? Maybe your image is faulty. You could also boot from DVD and go to Fixit mode to check your installation.


----------

